# Tauwurm für Plattfische



## kuddl69 (25. Dezember 2013)

Moin moin an alle
Habe letzt über einen Bekannten gehört das im Moment ganz gut mit Tauwurm Plattfische gefangen werden. Hat schon jemand von Euch da schon Erfahrungen gemacht. Und bitte nur die melden die es schon mal ausprobiert haben und nicht die ganz "Schlauen" die man hier immer wieder trifft, die noch nichts selbst ausprobiert haben aber zu allem was schreiben müssen |uhoh:

Gruss
Kuddl


----------



## Dorschkopp7 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tauwurm für Plattfische*

Hallo #h Nehme ganz gerne den Tauwurm ! Hält auch besser und wird nicht so von den Krabben vom Haken geholt ! Habe aber festgestellt wenn man ihn aktiv führt besser fängt als wenn man liegen läßt :m


----------



## Pippa (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tauwurm für Plattfische*

Habe es (stationär) ausprobiert und nix gefangen. Aktiv geführt kann er Fisch bringen. Genau wie Gulp, ein stinkender Schnürsenkel oder Baumarktsilikonfäden.

"Andersrum" klappt's m.E.n. besser. Eben erst 'nen dicken Hecht auf tiefgefrorenen Seeringler gefangen.


----------



## kuddl69 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tauwurm für Plattfische*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, werde es gerne mal die nächsten Tage ausprobieren und werde dann meine Erfahrungen auch hier posten.
Mal sehen ob die günstige Variante aus dem Garten auch Erfolg bringt :q:q
Gruss
Kuddl


----------



## peiner freak (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tauwurm für Plattfische*

ich benutze den tauwurm nur zum aalangeln an der Ostsee klaa kommt auch mal ne platte raus aber meist nur kleine handgroße so meine Erfahrung gretz peiner


----------



## marcus7 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tauwurm für Plattfische*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUYniiAM8T8


Also ich habe auch schon vernünftige Größen ~40cm auf Tauwurm gefangen, zwar nicht super viele, aber das ist ja auch mit Wattwurm öfters so ;-).


----------



## Axtwerfer (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tauwurm für Plattfische*

Tauwurm geht auf jeden fall. Mann kan Ihn ja auch noch "Pimpen" dafür gibt es ja diverse Öle und Tunken z.B. Wattwurm,Leber o.ä. im Fachhandel. Ist jedenfalls ne Alternative weil Wattis nicht immer leicht zu bekommen sind.


----------



## burki62 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tauwurm für Plattfische*

wäre wirklich eine preiswerte Alternative und halten tuen die auch besser, als die Wattis.
Hatte vor Jahren mal nen Versuch gestartet und auch ne gute Platte auf der Faulenzerrute (in Drift) gefangen.
leg doch einfach mal 2 Ruten aus, eine mit Wattis und die andere mit Tauwürmer und dann schreibe hier über deine Erfahrung:m


----------



## kuddl69 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tauwurm für Plattfische*

Moin moin und super für die Erfahrungswerte hier
Werde wohl mal zur Probe wirklich eine Rute mit Tauwurm und eine mit Wattis bestücken, bin selber auf das Ergebnis gespannt. Wahrscheinlich geht es am Sonntag mal los,bis dahin petri heil an alle #h
Gruss
Kuddl


----------



## GeorgeB (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tauwurm für Plattfische*

In dem Video von Marcus wurde der Tauwurm ja auch bewegt geführt. Vielleicht ist er dann genau so fängig wie Wattis. 

Die Szene kurz vorm Ende war lustig: "Gerade gab's einen kurzen Schauer ... mit Regen".


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tauwurm für Plattfische*

In der Ostsee sind Tauwürmer recht gut zu gebrauchen. In der Nordsee geben sie auf Grund des höheren Salzgehaltes recht schnell ihren Geist auf.:m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Tauwurm für Plattfische*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> In der Ostsee sind Tauwürmer recht gut zu gebrauchen. In der Nordsee geben sie auf Grund des höheren Salzgehaltes recht schnell ihren Geist auf.:m



Ich angel damit in England.ich pump die wuermer mit luft oder salzwasser auf.  Zusaetzlich garniere ich noch ein ungeschaelte krabbe oder ein stueck tintenfisch. Habe damit auch in der ostsee gefangen.
besonders als aalmuttern noch eine pest in der ostsee waren.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Tauwurm für Plattfische*

habe ganz vergessen, das Aalmutter moegen keine garnierten Tauwurmer. Ansonsten hast eine nach der anderen am Haken wenn Du nur mit Tauwuermer versuchst. Als ich jung und knackig war hatte ich kein geld fuer Wattwuermer und habe meist in der Ostsee mit Hering, Krabbe , Muscheln und Tauwuermer und Mistwuermer geangelt. Wuermer haben immer besser gefangen wenn diese Garniert waren mit Krabben und Co. Ausserdem haben diese dann gleich die unnoetigen kleinen Flundern und Strombutts aussortiert. Die bekommt ihr so kaum. Ausserdem Knurhahne moegen auch nicht so gerne garnierte Tauwuermer 
In den 80-90 waren diese eine Pest sowie die Aalmutter in einigen Haefen der Ostsee. Heute gibt es Butt und Aalmuttern kaum noch in der Ostseehaefen und in der Ostsee. Wir haben frueher im Fruehjahr immer Flundern an der Pose geangelt. Das machte am meisten Spass


----------



## rippi (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Tauwurm für Plattfische*

Das mit der Pose läuft immer noch, nur halt nicht mehr so häufig, ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass im Sommer beim Aalangeln im Hafen häufig auch Platte dran sind, im Herbst wenn ich mit Tauwurm, aufgrund von Watti-Mangel los muss aber nichts mehr läuft. Je nachdem wo du angelst, in vielen Flüssen ziehen Flundern ja recht weit hoch ist er meiner Meinung nach umso erfolgreicher.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Tauwurm für Plattfische*

Tauwurm fuer Platte faengt meist nur im Winter und Fruehjahr allerdings garniert mit Nordseekrabben ungeschaellt am besten mit Rogen oder Tiefseekrabben geschaelt. 
mit Tiefseekrabben habe ich meist nur gefangen wenn es mindestens 1-2 Wochen nachts minus 10 ist und dann meist nur in der Fahrrinne. Wir haben immer gesagt wenn die Touris weg sind dann angeln die Einheimischen und fangen . Dann siehst auch keine Schoenwetterangler:vik:

Wenn Du Groenlandkarbben/Tiefseekrabben benutzt,lass den Kopf aber dran und kauf keine geschaelten, die fangen nicht. puhle nur ca 1/3 vom Schwanz ab.
 Ansonsten gehen zur Not auch Scampies ungekocht allerdings kommen die meist aus Fischzuchten und Fische koennen Das riechen. am besten Wildfaenge wenn man diese bekommt.

ungekochte Krabben gehen sehr gut allerdings sehr weich und am besten mit sehr kleinen Haken und Bait elastic presentieren.
Rute muss dann schon in der hand haben. ich fische diese meist nur an der Pose! kannst Davon nicht genug haben!#q

Nur  Tauwurmer am Haken  faengt nur Barsche und Aale und paar Meerforellen. Hinundwieder vergreift sich auch mal eine Platte. garniert faengt es gleich 10 mal  besser.
Allerdings wuerde ich nie Tauwuermer gezielt fuer Meerforellen einsetzen da Du dann die ganz Luetten bekommst. Siehst meist in Wohlenberger Wiek wo einige die Luetten abschlachten.

Ansonsten ist aber auch Hering+ Nordseekrabbe ein gutter Koeder der leider vernachlaessigt wird heutzutage.

Ich habe immer eine Rute mit tauwurm/Krabbe. hering/Krabbe oder irgendein Kombi an einer Angel und die zweite einfach mit kneifer oder Wattwurm. ich bevorzuge allerdings Kneifer.


----------

